

Skype Beta for Mac’s Usability Failings - sgdesign
http://www.attackofdesign.com/skype-beta-for-macs-usability-failings/

======
makecheck
Even the previous Skype had quirks that bugged me. A really simple one was the
login screen; after entering your login ID, pressing Tab took you NOT to the
password field, but to a little web link thing in between the two fields. So,
the one UI element you must use every time you run the program, wasn't
thought-through; it's as if they didn't expect that the next thing you'd want
to type after your ID would be the password. So every time, I had to hit Tab
twice.

